# Omnisphere 2 - Boxed - FULL Fresh Install - <<PROBLEM SOLVED>>



## catsass (May 13, 2015)

It would appear that the boxed Omnisphere 2 Full Install (8 DVD's) has problems quite similar to the initial update fiasco that many of you endured.

Received Boxed Omisphere 2 (FULL - 8 DVD's) from Sweetwater this morning...HOORAY!
- Inserted Disc A
- Logged into my user account
- Entered my serial number
- Downloaded the Installers
- Ran the Step 1 Installer for Windows (Omnisphere 2 Installer.exe)
- Went through the prompts (where to install plugin / where to install Steam)
- Clicked "Install"
- I get a dialogue box which states, "Insert Spectrasonics Omnisphere then click OK. Press Cancel to terminate the entire installation process"
(Disc A is still in the drive)
- Click OK and the same dialogue box pops up...over and over.
- Insert/Reinsert Disc A a time or two
- Same message
When I click "Cancel" something small installs quickly and I am presented with, "Completing the Omnisphere Setup Wizard. Please run the data updater to complete the process"
Data updater says. "Unable to find Steam Folder"
Well, of course...nothing was installed.

My guess is the "Step 1 Installer" is the culprit.
I am so bummed. I really thought the full install would not have the issues that many of you who upgraded encountered.

Called Tech Support - Told via a voice message to email them, as phone support is backed up for days...

emailed Support....

And now I wait.

Any suggestions GREATLY appreciated...


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 13, 2015)

Might be quickest to tweet @spectrasonics, they seem pretty quick to respond on Twitter.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (May 13, 2015)

*Re: Omnisphere 2 - Boxed - FULL Fresh Install - Same Problems*

email support is running a little high for them right now, about 48 hours this week. Hang in there.


----------



## catsass (May 13, 2015)

*Re: Omnisphere 2 - Boxed - FULL Fresh Install - Same Problems*



Guy Rowland @ Wed May 13 said:


> Might be quickest to tweet @spectrasonics, they seem pretty quick to respond on Twitter.


Ah, thank you sir.
Now I just need a Twitter account...hahaha.

Dryden, 
Thanks for the info. I'm hangin'!


----------



## John Smith (Jan 19, 2016)

I have literally the same issue. This discussion says "problem resolve," but what did you do to resolve it? Or where is the root of the problem? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Jan 19, 2016)

My solution was to pay for the download and throw the DVDs in the drawer. Would be nice if they would join us in the 21st century and ship on a USB.


----------



## catsass (Jan 20, 2016)

Are you on a Windows machine? I am.

My DVD drive was recognizing the disc as CDFS instead of UDF, thus truncating the DVD name to 16 characters.
Instead of 'Spectrasonics Omnisphere', it was 'Spectrasonics Om'..,
I deleted the drive in device manager, rebooted and let windows re-install. My problem was solved.

I hope this helps.

I had to think about this for a few, since it occurred 8 months ago. Usually, my memory for these types of things only goes back 6 months or so without a formal request for archived information - and the paperwork for that is a real bitch.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you, I'll check that out


----------

